# [SOLVED] My age of empires 3 won't install



## RickLM

My age of empires 3 wont install it gets about..1/6 of the way and stops on this file called /avi/Act2FinalCine.bik. and after about 10 minutes on the same file it pops up a error message saying "error 1305. error reading from file C:\ Program files(X86)\microsoft games\ age of empires III\avi\act2finalcine.bik. verify that the file exists and that you can access it"
what do I do to make this work or do i just need to through away the game and re buy it :upset:


----------



## koala

*Re: My age of empires 3 won't install*

Check the CD for scratches or dirt.

See here for more details:
Microsoft - Error 1305 - Setup Cannot Read File
How to Fix Error 1305 | eHow.com


----------



## RickLM

*Re: My age of empires 3 won't install*

no scratches and or dirt


----------



## Guzt

*Re: My age of empires 3 won't install*

Can you copy the entire game disc on your hard drive?

You can then try running setup from there.


----------



## RickLM

*Re: My age of empires 3 won't install*

i will try the other suggestions you gave me and post if they do not work


----------



## asmDash

*Re: My age of empires 3 won't install*

i would consult with either microsoft support for the game or the community site for the game.
Age of Empires Solution Center
Age of Empires III: Home


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: My age of empires 3 won't install*

Hey RickLM, Welcome to TSF mate 

I would try Guzt's suggestion as that sometimes solves this issue.

It could however be a corrupt file on the hard-drive from the looks of it, we'll try that after you do Guzt's suggestion (well, if that doesn't work I mean).

-Redeye


----------



## CEM

*Re: My age of empires 3 won't install*

You have to right click on setup and go to properties make sure nothing check under compabilty tab Also run as a administrator

Do you have option to download from online to your computer?


----------



## RickLM

*Re: My age of empires 3 won't install*

I do not think i have the download from online option no


----------



## RickLM

*Re: My age of empires 3 won't install*

And im the only person on my computer so i am the admin already i checked and everything is fine its a win compatible game and i overexcel the recomended settings/ hardware


----------



## RickLM

*Re: My age of empires 3 won't install*

*I GOT IT TO WORK*ray::grin:
I updated my bios for win 7 home prem and I tried installing once and it was pretty slow then I had to go to college so i shut off my laptop, i came home and tried again and it took 2 minutes for it to install all 3 disks completely 
THANK YOU for your help all 
sincerely
Rick
 ray:


----------



## baalbec

sorry but how did u update your bios to windows 7 home prem because i have the same problem


----------

